# Paw turning out



## ItsMare (May 3, 2008)

Hello. I groomed a clients havanese yesterday and his left paw is turning out. He is 9 months old. They say he favors it for a little while after he awakes. Other than that he runs and plays just fine. Has anyone else had a similar type of issue. Do you know what caused it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

There is a *ton* that could cause that. It wouldnt suprise me if that dog had CD in just that one leg, however there are other causes, including the dog's foot turning at the Pastern. There is no real way to tell without seeing the dog. If it is causing him pain, get him to the vet.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I really couldn't say, but it sounds like he needs to be seen by his vet. Sure hope it's nothing though.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

A paw turning out in itself isn't a problem. It all depends on WHAT is causing the paw to turn out.


----------

